# كل ترانيمي على المنتدي



## FADY_TEMON (25 يوليو 2008)

*حبيت أجمع كل الترانيم بتاعتي على المنتدي علشان فى ناس كتير مسعمتش بعض الترانيم الترانيم كلها متسجلة بمزيكا 

بالدموع يارب 2004 (قريباً الشريط كامل)

*http://www.4shared.com/file/42681836/d0e7f551/1__1_.html
*
أنني يا رب 2007

*http://www.4shared.com/file/47185876/74d4b81d/enany_ya_rab.html
*
بين يديك 2007

*http://www.4shared.com/file/44307272/9877c10e/BAYNA_YADYKA-01.html
*
الساعة سته2008

*http://www.4shared.com/file/53391160/4c522c87/2008.html
*
أمي ياعدرا2008 

*http://www.4shared.com/file/49981896/d959fbf4/new_fady_2008.html​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

*أخيراً يا فادى عملت كده   ....... كنا منتظرين ده منك من زمااااااان ...... ميررررسى كتييييييير ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك . ​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

*حاضر وبعد كده حد يقول*​


----------



## anosh (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

*ميرسى فادى على تعبك و ربنا يكلل تعبك خير و ربنا معاك و تكمل شريطك​*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

اة يا فادى كده حلو اوى 

الى الامام  بجد ترانيم جميله

والصوت واللحن

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*



anosh قال:


> *ميرسى فادى على تعبك و ربنا يكلل تعبك خير و ربنا معاك و تكمل شريطك​*​



*العفو يا ست الكل وربنا يسمع منك*


----------



## mero_engel (27 يوليو 2008)

*ترانيم رائعه يا فادي*
*مجموعه هايله فعلا بحييك عليها*
*جاري التحميل ياباشا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

*مرسي ماما كاندي*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

*مرسي  ميرو*​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يبارك موهبتك
اخي الحبيب
وارجو ان تتحفنا دائما​


----------



## vivian2000 (28 يوليو 2008)

الترانيم حلوة اوى ربنا معاك وتجبلنا مواضيع حاوة كتير وربنا يعوض تعبك فى ملكوت السموات


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*



استفانوس قال:


> ربنا يبارك موهبتك
> اخي الحبيب
> وارجو ان تتحفنا دائما​



*مرسي ليك كتيير أستفانوس أهو الرد ده عندي بالدنيا دنتا حبيب قلبي*
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*



vivian2000 قال:


> الترانيم حلوة اوى ربنا معاك وتجبلنا مواضيع حاوة كتير وربنا يعوض تعبك فى ملكوت السموات



أيه الكلام الجامد ده فيفيان مرسي كتيييير
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

هوا مستر روك مذرناش فى الموضوع ده ليه ليه ليه ليه ليه ليه​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*



الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع ومنتظرين المزيد



*مرسي يا راجل يا أمير 
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كل ترانيمي على المنتدي*

*أيه ..مفيش حد صدع تاني وعايز يقول رأيه*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أغسطس 2008)

*يا جدعان ..*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا جدعان...*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*العفو بنت الملك ومرسي على الهيلامان الجامد ده*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*بس حاسس أنه مش كفاية كده أنا عايز الناس اللي صدعت مش اللي عجبها *؟*؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## twety (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوين يافادى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وينمى موهبتك *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي ..تويتي*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بالنسبة للترانيم الجديد أنشاء ربنا لما ينزل الشريط اللي جي صلوا لأجلنا ...
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*يالاه ..مين تاني ...
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 يناير 2009)

*مين.....*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليك يا فادي جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكرا ليك يا فادي جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



شكراً ليك أنتا يا اغريغوريوس على رأيك الحلو ده 
​


----------



## Ferrari (10 فبراير 2009)

جميل خالص يا فادى ربنا معاك ويوفقك

ويبارك اعمالك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> جميل خالص يا فادى ربنا معاك ويوفقك
> 
> ويبارك اعمالك
> ​



*مرسي ليك كتير ويارب تكون الترنيم دي سبب نعمة ليك*
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*أكتر ترنمتين بحبهم جداً أنني يارب والساعة سته *
​


----------



## the.hiro2010 (14 فبراير 2009)

برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو   † † †


----------



## the.hiro2010 (14 فبراير 2009)

ممكن اضيف صورة بجانب الاسم ازاي


----------



## the.hiro2010 (14 فبراير 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 فبراير 2009)

the.hiro2010 قال:


> برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو   † † †


 
 دي غلى الصورة ولا على الترانيم ......مرسي ليك كتير على ردك على العموم
​


----------



## Mary Louis (18 فبراير 2009)

الأداء هايل والمخارج ظاهرة جدا ..ربنا يكمل مجهوداتك


----------



## Mary Louis (18 فبراير 2009)

عندي سؤال ليك يا مهندس فادي. ترنيمة الساعة 6 ترنيمة مأخوذه من شريط ولا كلمات جديدة؟


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 فبراير 2009)

mary louis قال:


> الأداء هايل والمخارج ظاهرة جدا ..ربنا يكمل مجهوداتك



*مرسي جداً على زيارتك ماري
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 فبراير 2009)

mary louis قال:


> عندي سؤال ليك يا مهندس فادي. ترنيمة الساعة 6 ترنيمة مأخوذه من شريط ولا كلمات جديدة؟



*بصي الترنيمة دي قديمة  والكلمات القديمة برده بس توزيع جديد .....
*​


----------



## استفانوس (18 فبراير 2009)

*تستحق*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 فبراير 2009)

استفانوس قال:


> *تستحق*​



*ربنا يخليك ..مش هتسدق قد أيه أنا مبسوط ..صلي لي أستفانوس
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 فبراير 2009)

*أحب أشكر كل الناس اللي شركتني فى الموضوع ده*​


----------



## Mary Louis (2 مارس 2009)

عندي طلب منك يا فادي .....عايزة اوصل للموزع اللي بيوزعلك ترانيمك ضروري....لو تديلي بياناته يبقي عملتلي خدمة كبيرة من اجل كنيستي ...انا خادمة علي كورال في كنيستي ومحتاجين نشتغل مع موزعين شطار كده.


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 مارس 2009)

mary louis قال:


> عندي طلب منك يا فادي .....عايزة اوصل للموزع اللي بيوزعلك ترانيمك ضروري....لو تديلي بياناته يبقي عملتلي خدمة كبيرة من اجل كنيستي ...انا خادمة علي كورال في كنيستي ومحتاجين نشتغل مع موزعين شطار كده.



مكدبش عليكي ..لو ادتليك بيناته هيدعي ..علي لأنه مش فاضي خالص ..حقيقي عنده شغل كتتتتير جدا لدرجة أنه بيروح متأخر أوي ساعات ..ونا حتي مش بعرف سعات أوصله بس عمتاً أنا هقوله وهرد عليكي .....
​


----------



## prayer (18 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يبارك وزنتك حبيبي فادي - تيمون  ويستخدمك الرب يسوع دائما لمجد اسمه القدوس
انا استمعت لترنيمة ، جعلتني أحمل الباقي ، ومنتظر أكثر أيضا ً ...

اذكرني في صلاتك 
prayer​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## hanan fahim (19 أبريل 2009)

الرانيم حلوة قوى ميييييييييرسسسسسسسسسى  0000


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 أبريل 2009)

prayer قال:


> ربنا يبارك وزنتك حبيبي فادي - تيمون  ويستخدمك الرب يسوع دائما لمجد اسمه القدوس
> انا استمعت لترنيمة ، جعلتني أحمل الباقي ، ومنتظر أكثر أيضا ً ...
> 
> اذكرني في صلاتك
> prayer​



كلامك أخجلني بيرو ..وصلاوت العذرا والقديسين
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يباركك



مرسي كليم ..ونورت الموضوع
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 أبريل 2009)

hanan fahim قال:


> الرانيم حلوة قوى ميييييييييرسسسسسسسسسى  0000



العفو ..حنان ...وأنتظروا الجديد ..
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مايو 2009)

*رهيييييييب يا فادي 
بجد صوتك واحساسك حاجة روووعة 
جميل بجد
منتظرين جديدك
وليك احلا تقيم​*


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

*منتهى الروعة اخى الحبيب*
*شكرا الك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك*
**​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *رهيييييييب يا فادي
> بجد صوتك واحساسك حاجة روووعة
> جميل بجد
> منتظرين جديدك
> وليك احلا تقيم​*



مرسي ياقمرر..وبعدين مش قوي كدا ..أتغر فنفسي ..بجد متشكر على التقييم والكلام الجامد ده
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *منتهى الروعة اخى الحبيب*
> *شكرا الك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك*
> **​



مرسي يا باشا ..ولا روعة ولا حاجة دي الترانيم اللي حلوة ...ومرسي تاني على كلامك الجميل ..
​


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

حلوة جدااااااااا يا فادى انا اول مرة اعرف انك مرنم 
ميرسى جداااااااا على الترانيم 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> حلوة جدااااااااا يا فادى انا اول مرة اعرف انك مرنم
> ميرسى جداااااااا على الترانيم
> يسوع يبارك حياتك



مرسي بونبوناية ..ويارب تكون ترنيمي سبب بركة ليكي 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2009)

كلمات ترنيمة بالدموع يارب
 	+بالدموع يا رب كلمتك بالدموع يا رب أنا عاهدتك
	ق:يا يسوع يا يسوع أنا عاهدتك
	+عيناي بالدموع قد امتلأت نفسي بالأوجاع قد انسكبت
	+يا منْ قبلت الصلب من أجلي ها عيناي إليك و كذا قلبي
	+بالخطية يا رب عاملتك بالخطية يا رب أنا سلمتك
	+بالقيامة قد خلصتني من الخطية يا رب أنقذتني​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2009)

كلمات ترنيمة بين يديك
​

* بين يديك راحتى بين يديك احتمى 
  انت ملكى سيدى راعى حياتى ومرشدى

بين يديك أطرح نفسي وأنت شمسي مستقبلي واثق فشخصاك بعمق حبك تفيض بخيرك تغمرني​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2009)

كلمات ترنيمة أنني يارب.
​
أنني يا رب طفل يحبُ ينظور إلي أبيه يتطلع بشوقً نحوه يتعلق بقدميه
فإذا ماقام سقط ليرفع نحوك يديه
أنني يارب ضعيف لا تقوي يارب قدماي بحنيني إليك بشوقً أرفع نحوك يداي
وتقول أبني أبنب حبيبي لا تخف فلن أنسالك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*جمييييييييل يافادى وصوتك حلو جدا
ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك يا فادى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *جمييييييييل يافادى وصوتك حلو جدا
> ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك ​*



مرسي .. خااااااااااااالص ..علي زوقك .. 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليك يا فادى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​



مرسي ليك كوكو ..وأتمني تكون الترانيم عجبتك
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير فادى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتيييير فادى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


مرسي لمرورك ..توني
​


----------



## lovely dove (19 مايو 2009)

مرسي كتير يافادي علي الترانيم 
بجد صوتك حلو قوووووووووووي 
ربنا يحفظك ويباركك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كتير يافادي علي الترانيم
> بجد صوتك حلو قوووووووووووي
> ربنا يحفظك ويباركك
> ​



مرسي ليكي كتتتتير أوي ميمي ..ويارب تكون الترانيم عجبتك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2009)

*رووووووووووووووعة يا فادي
منتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووووووووعة يا فادي
> منتظرين المزيد​*


مرسي روكا ..علي المشاركة اللي زي العسل دي..
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2009)

*ترانيم جميلة ولحن جميل
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 مايو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *ترانيم جميلة ولحن جميل
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​*



مرسي كتتتير يا مرثا..
​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

Thank You So Much Fady


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> *حبيت أجمع كل الترانيم بتاعتي على المنتدي علشان فى ناس كتير مسعمتش بعض الترانيم الترانيم كلها متسجلة بمزيكا
> 
> بالدموع يارب 2004 (قريباً الشريط كامل)
> 
> ...



*شكرا على الترانيم
جارى التحميل 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 يونيو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> Thank You So Much Fady



u welcome
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 يونيو 2009)

romany zakher قال:


> *شكرا على الترانيم
> جارى التحميل
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*​



مرسي روماني
​


----------



## المجدلية (24 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا كتيييييييييييييير يا فادى على الترانيم الجميله والاداء الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك وديما منتظرين المزيد


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا كتيييييييييييييير يا فادى على الترانيم الجميله والاداء الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك وديما منتظرين المزيد



مرسي يا مجدلية ونروتي لموضوع بجد..
​


----------



## VENA* (25 يونيو 2009)




----------



## مريم12 (25 يونيو 2009)

Thank you, Fady​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (26 يونيو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> Thank you, Fady​



You Welcome Marmora
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أغسطس 2009)

أيه مين صدع تاني..
​


----------



## ayman adwar (14 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى فادى على تعبك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 أغسطس 2009)

ayman adwar قال:


> ميرسى فادى على تعبك



العفو يا أيمن علي أيه ...
​


----------



## +pepo+ (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يافنان على ترنيمك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حيات يافادى​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> ميرسى يافنان على ترنيمك الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حيات يافادى​



مرسي يا بيبو ..وديماً كدا مفرح قلبي..
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد جميلة جدا جدا جدا ربنا يباركك ويبارك صوتك الجميل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا مشعاجبنى سا محنى يا فادى 

ازاى ترنم الترانيم دى 


مفروض ترنم تانى وتاااااااااااانى

صوتك يبنى خطير مؤثر قوى 

انا عجبتنى ترنمتين 

اننى يارب والساعه 6 


بجد اثروا فيا  

بجد مشلاقيه كلام اقوله 

غير اديك احلى تقييم بجد

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *لا مشعاجبنى سا محنى يا فادى
> 
> ازاى ترنم الترانيم دى
> 
> ...



مرسي يا كيريا ..ومرسي علي التقييم اللي مستهلوش ..وربنا يسهل وأرنم تاني ..
​


----------

